# Arrest Ye Merry (Mature Content)



## midnightpoet (Dec 5, 2017)

Warning: probably not politically correct.

Arrest those horny gentlemen
for much to their dismay
a bunch of angry ladies
keep growing day by day
you’d think they’d realize
when their hands just go astray
they’re not bringing
comfort or joy
Harvey or Roy
they’re not bringing
comfort or joy.:icon_joker:


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 5, 2017)

Not funny...Harassment and demeaning behavior is never a joke.  Make a joke out of it and it's okay.  Nope.  It demeans even more because it has become a joke.  Subject matter like this, posted for 'fun' should be either in the Tavern or the Lounge, not the active critique forums.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay, moderators, if you think it's too offensive take it down - but I was making fun of the perps, not the act (which is no laughing matter).


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 5, 2017)

It was just a joke...That is the reply most of those men give.  Just a joke...Just for fun.  It is the same attitude.  People laugh because it is uncomfortable, to make it go away.  Laugh and everything will be just fine.  It is all part and parcel of the same issue.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 5, 2017)

Darkkin said:


> Not funny...Harassment and demeaning behavior is never a joke.  Make a joke out of it and it's okay.  Nope.  It demeans even more because it has become a joke.  Subject matter like this, posted for 'fun' should be either in the Tavern or the Lounge, not the active critique forums.




:-k Hmmmm...... maybe the subject matter isn't funny, but I find the poem laughable. Why should this poem be taken down and not others that are offensive to members?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2017)

Sarcasm is humour but most certainly it does not make excuses for what it pokes at. Not at all. No, it points out the absurdity of the excuses made by the perpetrators and ridicules our acceptance of them.  It was a comedian that first got people to actually take the Bill Cosby allegations seriously which, if any of you can remember, was the first of these public 'outings'.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 5, 2017)

Nellie said:


> :-k Hmmmm...... maybe the subject matter isn't funny, but I find the poem laughable. Why should this poem be taken down and not others that are offensive to members?



I never said take it down, I suggested moving to an appropriate forum if all that is required is an LOL.  The lounge and tavern poetry threads are there for that very reason.  People can post what they please, but not everyone has to find them amusing.

A reminder on the basic function of this forum:

*Writing Forum: Poetry*

Share your poetry to this forum for critique and feedback.

And that of the Tavern:

*The Motley Tavern*


A private club for Friends of WF, Veterans, Patrons and Staff members to relax and chat without having to guard their tongues.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2017)

A case of self imposed pc biting you in the ass? Perhaps a poor choice of title.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 5, 2017)

You know that gleeful feeling you get when you get passed by someone driving like an idiot and then later see the same car pulled over by a cop? That's the feeling I sense in this poem, wholehearted joy at seeing bastards get their comeuppance. Good poem.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 5, 2017)

*The phrase "just for fun" does not rob a piece of its merit, nor is it indicative that no critique is being sought. In fact, the phrase "just for fun" is often used to soften the sarcasm when writing about a delicate hot topic. Officially, I haven't the grounds to remove or move this piece as it breaks no rules. And no one should assume that people do not want critique because of a title or phrase, if something is posted on this board, it is a given that critique is being sought. That said, I've added a mature content disclaimer to the title and the piece will remain. It's fine to like it or not, but Tony's intentions should not be put under a microscope nor should sarcasm be deemed as belittling any controversial subject matter. As Kevin said, it is a facet of humor.

Tony, if you'd like to alter the title, please let me know and I'll do it for you. 

I'd appreciate it if we'd all get back on track and discuss the actual work itself as opposed to arguing over the subject matter.

Thank you.*


----------



## Robbie (Dec 5, 2017)

Interestingly I could never laugh at Cosby’s jokes. I felt there was something beneath his shell that was perverse and ultimately my feelings were correct.


----------



## Pete_C (Dec 5, 2017)

Cocking a snook at serious matters is a great literary tradition, and one that we dare to hide away at our peril. I feel that the weakness in this is thrust upon it by the fact it borrows its meter from a Christmas song, and as such has relatively little flow. Despite that, it does raise a smile and a chuckle, and the day we underestimate the power or laughing at bad things is the day we should all throw away our pens and feel very ashamed of ourselves.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 5, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> Warning: probably not politically correct.
> 
> Arrest those horny gentlemen*** I don't think "gentlemen" is the right word... Arrest those horny perverts...
> for much to their dismay
> ...





Shame on these "men" ..... and shame on the people who protect them for years and years... Midnight, this is a tricky subject, but I think you handled it in an inoffensive manner , while giving your POV... I understand you were not condoning their behavior, but showing the absurdity of the situation... I was shocked when I heard about Matt Lauer....


----------



## Nellie (Dec 5, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> . I understand you were not condoning their behavior, but showing the absurdity of the situation... I was shocked when I heard about Matt Lauer....



Really? :numbness: There are more...........


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 5, 2017)

Chester's Daughter said:


> *The phrase "just for fun" does not rob a piece of its merit, nor is it indicative that no critique is being sought. In fact, the phrase "just for fun" is often used to soften the sarcasm when writing about a delicate hot topic. Officially, I haven't the grounds to remove or move this piece as it breaks no rules. And no one should assume that people do not want critique because of a title or phrase, if something is posted on this board, it is a given that critique is being sought. That said, I've added a mature content disclaimer to the title and the piece will remain. It's fine to like it or not, but Tony's intentions should not be put under a microscope nor should sarcasm be deemed as belittling any controversial subject matter. As Kevin said, it is a facet of humor.
> 
> Tony, if you'd like to alter the title, please let me know and I'll do it for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, go ahead and change the title (Not sure what to though.  How about "Arrest ye Merry.")


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 5, 2017)

That's perfect, lol, wonderful.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 5, 2017)

Just to be even more politically incorrect, when I was a kid, myself and a German friend used to employ a spoonerism and sing it as, "God rest ye jerry mental men ... "

I thought this poem was a pretty neat play on an old Christmas song. It's often hard to focus on the poetry when the subject material is controversial.  Poking fun at vermin is fine by me.
I'll duck the flak now as I'm off out


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 5, 2017)

'Humour, it is a difficult concept.'  - Lt. Saavk, _The Wrath of Khan (1982)_


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony, you don’t often post but when you do you always bring a smile my way – as you’ve done here. You’ve written about a topical subject which has our country up in ire. The more we address it, the more it will be heard and action taken. The “Casting Couch” has been the chamber for women even before “talkies” came about.

Your poem is enlightening, playful and _definitely worthy of Review_. I’ll address wording and what I like first.

Arrest those horny gentlemen*   men in power*  - "Arrest" is the apt word! But they are no gentlemen
for much to their dismay*   alarm* Thinking "alarm" is a stronger word?
a bunch *swarm* of angry ladies Same, here
keep growing day by day I like it. The multiplying. 
you’d think they’d realize
when their hands just go astray
*[ they’re not bringing
comfort or joy
Harvey or Roy!]* I love the rhyme and Christmas innuendo
they’re not bringing
comfort or joy. 
.....................:joker:


I do think you could fatten it up a bit and go for the rhyme. But without it, it does not take away from your message at all.

_Just a few ideas I played around with. __And please pardon my rhyming and meter, It's not so hot! 

I love the holiday nuance going on so you inspired the last two lines that came to mind..
_

Voices growing by the day
about trousers dropped
and hands gone astray 

In these men’s dens
doors are tightly locked

The public chants

Lock them up! ._(LOL! I was going to repeat this then thought of the campaign!)_
Firing them is not enough!

Harvey and Roy
you’re not bringing
comfort nor joy.

You're not bringing
comfort nor joy.
 
You’re just little men who
believe women are toys.
........................,,,,,....:joker:


----------



## sas (Dec 5, 2017)

I am amongst the first of the women's libbers. Age 73. I actually marched for the failed ERA amendment...without a bra. I had no problem with this post. The poem did not condone the behavior of those men.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 5, 2017)

Pete_C said:


> Cocking a snook at serious matters is a great literary tradition, and one that we dare to hide away at our peril. I feel that the weakness in this is thrust upon it by the fact it borrows its meter from a Christmas song, and as such has relatively little flow. Despite that, it does raise a smile and a chuckle, and the day we underestimate the power or laughing at bad things is the day we should all throw away our pens and feel very ashamed of ourselves.



You are so right, Pete. everywhere from Germany in the forties to Burma in the noughties one of the first things dictators do is arrest the comedians. 'Just a joke', can be a weak excuse for the inexcusable, Darkin, but joking and mockery can also be powerful weapons, and this is not someone attempting to excuse their own behaviour, it is the perpetrators who are belittled, not the victims. The 'Jolly Xmas jingle' quality adds something to the mockery for me


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 6, 2017)

Mocking ignorance and human vermin is an oft used weapon and it's as effective today as it always has been. Nothing infuriates perverts, dictators or criminals more than being laughed at - especially if it's done as they on on their way to trial. It works to bring together the community against the perpetrators of the crime and shows a solidarity with the victims.

I thought the poem was crafted well. The rhythm matched the original carol's tune and the words were chosen well to show whose side the poet was on. I understood its direction and enjoyed it a lot.


----------

